# Twitter Chat w/ Josh Teater Today at 11:30 AM



## ryanolah (Oct 9, 2012)

Want to get your questions answered by a PGA pro? Josh Teater will be hosting a twitterchat today at 11:30 AM ET. You can submit questions and follow along via the #TeamAE hashtag.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That sounds like fun. I'll look into it.


----------

